# Gear Review



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Normally with springs approach Ive saved up a wad of cash to exchange for an assortment of terminal tackle, lures, line and such at my local BPS. This year I found myself reviewing the ever increasing abundance of these things Ive outfitted myself with over the years and realized my inventory was, to say the least, overstocked. 

So with cash in hand and a whole in my pocket I set my eyes on something else that would be of better use to me, a backpack to carry it all. Not that I didnt have a few already in my large inventory of gear. In an honest assessment of my own habits Ive come to know, like a moth to flame, I am prone to attract and collected any and every device that I can stuff or otherwise pack every known and unknown gadget I own into. And no matter what my wife says its not a problem its an outlet. 

But, I was looking for something more versatile. I needed something that would first hold all the tackle, gear, and gadgets in front of me that require my immediate acquisition upon the taking of a fish from the water and other equipment I find handy to have accessible such as a camera, line clippers or flashlight. My second need was to have the rear portion of the pack hold comfortably a water bottle, full size tripod, clothing, food and so on. 

The new pack that I decided on that would hold all these needed essentials for a quick wade or all day excursion around the river bend was the LL Bean Kennebec Switch-Pack. I have had a fishing vest and used it for many years but this is a hybrid of both the best of the vest and the best of a daypack. Craftsmanship, quality and warranty were of no question as no matter how many years it takes me to destroy this pack LL Bean will replace no questions asked. I was more concerned with functionality, and comfort. Recently I took this on an all-day (10 hr ) river trip and a few other shorter 2-5 hr trips. I was pleased to find the Switch-Pack to be exceptionally up to the task. 

*My Swith-Pack*










The most recognizable feature I quickly noticed was the switch packs level of stability and comfort. There is a balance to it that creates zero pull or strain on your back. Your carried weight is evenly spread out between the front and back, this distributes the load evenly making the carrying of the weight without burden. Especially since on a normal wade of mine I may cover anywhere from 1-2 plus miles (one way) of walking/hiking the woods and river, sometimes more. 

The LL Bean literature and marketing are quite misleading and it comes with no directions. At first it took a few minutes to puzzle out how to do the switch back thing. Once you figure it out the versatility and ease of the switch is quite ingenious and functional in either configuration. When Im not fishing I even use the pack in the backpack configuration to bring my work issued laptop and other work materials with me onsite.

Another feature I like is the open ended feature in the middle of the pack that allows you easy access to deposit and withdrawal articles of clothing or whatever else you may find the need to stuff there. Usually the mornings on the river start off cool so either a jacket, rain gear, hat or all three are routinely making use of this space at one point or another. 

It is an efficiency sized pack in the back so I dont think this is something I would consider for the hiking populous. But for my use the inside main cavity has plenty room for extra lure bags or boxes and a few additional bulkier items. I only wished there were a few more small pockets on the upper inside portion of the two larger cavities of the pack where a wallet, phone and keys could be keep separate from larger stowaways. There is a smaller pocket on the front top portion of the pack though that does function well in this regard. 

When the Switch-Pack is configured in the vest position, I organize the use of each two right and left side chest pockets by dividing them between fly fishing and spinning/baitcasting gear. Im an impatient angler when on the water. Being a workin man I regretfully admit most of my time is spent working. So, when on the water time is precious. I require of my equipment the best of efficiencies to maximizing the most amount of time my line can spend wet in the water. The front portion when equipped with the side pockets offers ample storage and rigging options for your choice of gear. Here is a short list of necessities I bring along in this configuration in the front pockets. Access to these amenities allow me to adjust things standing midstream quickly and without hassle.

*Switchable Pocket #1*










*Switchable Pocket #2*










*Contents Fixed to Outside of Switch-Packs Front Pockets*
Forceps
Line Nippers
Stream Thermometer
Back up Light
Measuring Tape
Mini Tri-pod
Net (hung from rear of pack)

*Contents Contained within Switch-Packs Front Pockets*
Waterproof Camera
Fishing License
Toothpicks
Box of Hard baits
Three Spinner baits
Several Bags of Soft plastics
Terminal Tackle
Fly Box

*Vest Pack in Action*



















*13 Bronze Clones*


















Well anyhow with the water up high right now I thought this could be a great thread to share personal preferences in our methods of packing all the equipment we river rats carry whether its a rucksack, old school book bag, trash bag or bucket Id love to know how everyone else gets it done? The above list is just a few items I cannot leave home without during my river walk.

*Few more fish wading with the Switch Pack . . . 2 Rock Bass*




















-SMBHooker


----------



## godukies (Sep 1, 2007)

Best dressed and best equipped fisherman in SW Ohio


----------



## Cat Mangler (Mar 25, 2012)

I am most definitely guilty of being a tackle hoarder when fishing. Due to my "supposed" A.D.D., I tend to drag everything i need to chase bass, catfish, panfish and whatever else wants to bite. Between all the tackle, tools, clothes, phone/camera, food and drink that i bring with me on my extreme excursions, my old black and red faded to pink college back pack tends to become quite bulky. Add the 2-5 rods i carry in one hand, and the 5 gal. bucket of cat bait in the other, and you have an exercise to challenge a marine. Especially when one of my best cat holes requires a mile long hike through sandy/muddy ******* roads(aka offroading trails).

Ive seen some of your packs and other gear through your reports and let me say this, you make me a little envious as hard as that is to admit. That pack would make my life a lot easier when up to my stomach in river water. Plus i see you have one of them survival bracelets on yours, those are so neat I hope I never have to actually use mine. I'm definitely digging that fish skeleton pin, that's pretty cool. 
Neat thread, you may have motivated me to get off my procrastinating cheap arse to upgrade to a "newer model". Thanks, lol. Nice red eyed devil feesh too!


----------



## FishDoctor (Aug 9, 2012)

Great review SMB, I'm convinced. I think I'll pick one up. Man I buy stuff to pack fishing stuff like some women buy purses. I love your line "its not a problem, but an outlet"


----------



## Streamhawk (Apr 25, 2008)

I use a plain old backpack to carry my tackle. It is not specific for fishing, but gets the job done. Although, I do like your backpack and how it is specific for fishing. I will have to check it out. There are times when I am just carrying tackle for one specific specie of fish.


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

SMB...
Question...I have a North Face VE25 (4 season tent) and tent heater....what size backpack am I needing to carry it and food, gear, etc....just starting to research and haven't found much to narrow things down...Under Armour has a 2800sq in but it is Big $$ and I don't know if that is BIG ENOUGH??


----------



## IGbullshark (Aug 10, 2012)

Thats a nice looking bag (i love LL bean products), i have one similar from Field and stream that i use for my conventional lures. The only problem is that it gets really heavy when im out for long trips. since i fly fish mostly, i just use an Osprey back pack. I can carry all the water i need, and it holds all my flies plus my camera, tape measure, tripod, and pliers. Most importantly, its sooooooo much more comfortable to wear on long trips.


----------



## Orville Wrong (Mar 20, 2014)

Intimidator said:


> SMB...
> Question...I have a North Face VE25 (4 season tent) and tent heater....what size backpack am I needing to carry it and food, gear, etc....just starting to research and haven't found much to narrow things down...Under Armour has a 2800sq in but it is Big $$ and I don't know if that is BIG ENOUGH??


I'm not SMB, but if you're hauling a tent and heater, you are basically backpacking, and will probably want a framed pack. Most daypacks either don't have that capacity, or don't distribute the weight of that much bulk very well (I use an Osprey Kestrel daypack -- a great pack for an all-day hike -- for my fishing gear for now, and it just isn't designed to balance a stack of plastic boxes). 

Gregory and Osprey are both superior makes in my book whatever you decide.

Edited to add: Great review, SMB. Very helpful to me.


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Intimidator said:


> SMB...
> Question...I have a North Face VE25 (4 season tent) and tent heater....what size backpack am I needing to carry it and food, gear, etc....just starting to research and haven't found much to narrow things down...Under Armour has a 2800sq in but it is Big $$ and I don't know if that is BIG ENOUGH??


Intimidator,

I'm no expert but I think these following links might help you out: 

http://www.sierratradingpost.com/lp2/backpack-guide/

http://www.rei.com/learn/expert-advice/backpack.html

Also, if it were me, I would take all my gear that I am expecting to use in the new hiking pack and bring it with me to Great Miami Outfitters (or similar outfitting operation) and ensure everything fits as needed. They will have great advise to offer and you'll also realize a few things that you may need or not need that otherwise might not have came to you until its too late. 

http://www.greatmiamioutfitters.com/Backpacks/

Hope that helps.


----------



## IGbullshark (Aug 10, 2012)

SMBHooker said:


> Intimidator,
> 
> I'm no expert but I think these following links might help you out:
> 
> ...



Those guys know their stuff. I was just there today and actually buy most of my outdoor stuff there. They aren't afraid to let you load up bags with gear to see how they fit you. They seem to be more about you getting whats best for you, not making the most expensive sale they can.


----------



## MIKE*A (Apr 12, 2009)

I agree w/the Great miami Outfitters recommendation......They are very good to work with, very low pressure, and competetive pricing. You may find a cheaper price somewhere on the internet, but I don't mind paying a little more for good customer service.....i'm kind of old school in that regard....The last time I checked in, they had several "last year model" backpacks on clearance sale....

Mike


----------



## StillH2OBasser (Oct 24, 2010)

Is that an Elite Tech Smallmouth I see? LOVE THEM.


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

StillH2OBasser said:


> Is that an Elite Tech Smallmouth I see? LOVE THEM.


I've favored no other rod since owning it.


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

FishDoctor said:


> Great review SMB, I'm convinced. I think I'll pick one up.


If you are u should know they do have two sizes available. If you you have any height to you may want the larger one.


----------



## StillH2OBasser (Oct 24, 2010)

SMBHooker said:


> I've favored no other rod since owning it.


Same here! Flipped my kayak in the Hocking last fall and lost mine! Purchasing a new one this week through the PureFishing college angler program, they cut us a nice deal, $58 bucks for the Elite Tech. Can't beat it. I love the comfort of the reel grip. It just feels so right in your hands!


----------

